# Hydrolycus scomberoides vampire characin



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry its not a P,but ive been waiting for this fish for 3 years so i wanted to share.
My LFS got four in by mistake,2 died in transit,sold one yesterday and i got the last one today.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

The common name of that is a sabertooth tetra right?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Should be here: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=98

Wonderful fish, though...how big a tank are you gonna have it in eventually?

ESPMike, I think the Sabertooth Tetra refers to Exodons. This is one of the fishes referred to as "Payara".


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

View attachment 109904

It it deffinataly a paraya.

View attachment 109903

I don't think its an Exodon because Exodon's look like this.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Should be here: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=98
> 
> Wonderful fish, though...how big a tank are you gonna have it in eventually?
> 
> ESPMike, I think the Sabertooth Tetra refers to Exodons. This is one of the fishes referred to as "Payara".


Was going to put it there but its not a popular place.
its only 4 inch now and in a 100g on its own,from what i have read they dont live long in an aquarium,so i may not need to upgrade,i'll see how it gets on.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Colt .45 said:


> View attachment 109904
> 
> It it deffinataly a *paraya*.
> 
> ...


It's *payara*! It's definitely not an exodon, it is a payara.

Nice pick-up Dragster. It's nice to see somebody get a fish they have been waiting so long for. I hope you enjoy him.








~Taylor~


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

From what I've heard you're going to want LOTS of current and waterflow. Hope it works out









Regards,

Brian


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet Fish! How big is he? I wonder why people don't have much success with them in aquariums? anyone know much abuot these fish?

-Justin


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

lotsofish said:


> From what I've heard you're going to want LOTS of current and waterflow. Hope it works out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i was just reading they like fast water,i'll put my 1400 powerhead back in,(black didnt like it)
Looks like i'll be purchasing alot of neons and guppys,from what ive read they wont eat dead food.££££££££££££££


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> View attachment 109904
> 
> It it deffinataly a *paraya*.
> 
> ...


It's *payara*! It's definitely not an exodon, it is a payara. 
[/quote]

Thats what I was saying.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice pick up, BTW.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

cool nice pick up!!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Colt .45 said:


> View attachment 109904
> 
> It it deffinataly a *paraya*.
> 
> ...


It's *payara*! It's definitely not an exodon, it is a payara. 
[/quote]

Thats what I was saying.
[/quote]

Dude, your fucktarded.

And you do realize the needs of payara, right? I do not see why anyone who knew the responsibliltes of those fish would want to get one, they are awsome looking fish with very interesting behaviour but unfourtunatly not suitable for aquaria.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Who are you saying that to?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Colt .45 said:


> Who are you saying that to?


you


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Tibs said:


> View attachment 109904
> 
> It it deffinataly a *paraya*.
> 
> ...


It's *payara*! It's definitely not an exodon, it is a payara. 
[/quote]

Thats what I was saying.
[/quote]

Dude, your fucktarded.

And you do realize the needs of payara, right? I do not see why anyone who knew the responsibliltes of those fish would want to get one, they are awsome looking fish with very interesting behaviour but unfourtunatly not suitable for aquaria.
[/quote]
They would want to get one because they know how to take care of them, unlike some ppl. Anyway, nice pickup but u better get it some feeders FAST, it looks very skinny and u better get a feeder tank going mine is about 4" now and will take 4 feeders a day. U also need a lot of flow, how much did u pay I got mine for 20$ can, which is like 15$ us


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> View attachment 109904
> 
> It it deffinataly a *paraya*.
> 
> ...


It's *payara*! It's definitely not an exodon, it is a payara. 
[/quote]

Thats what I was saying.
[/quote]

Dude, your fucktarded.

And you do realize the needs of payara, right? I do not see why anyone who knew the responsibliltes of those fish would want to get one, they are awsome looking fish with very interesting behaviour but unfourtunatly not suitable for aquaria.
[/quote]
They would want to get one because they know how to take care of them, unlike some ppl. Anyway, nice pickup but u better get it some feeders FAST, it looks very skinny and u better get a feeder tank going mine is about 4" now and will take 4 feeders a day. U also need a lot of flow, how much did u pay I got mine for 20$ can, which is like 15$ us
[/quote]

i know if ppl want to buy a fish than they can. Tibs stop being an A$$ hole. and stop telling ppl that its wrong when its not. Its a 4'' fish ALONE in a 100 Gallon for god sakes and he is right they do not live long in an aquarium so whats the problem Tibs? stop spazzing on ppl. you are right however that they do get too big but for now its a 4'' fish in a 100G so there is nothing you can say. the fish can be fine in the 100G untill he gets to 11'' or so.

Good pick up dude, and don't listen to people with a negative aditude.









Ck


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Very nice pick up, get him bulked up, he looks skinny as hell


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> They would want to get one because they know how to take care of them, unlike some ppl. Anyway, nice pickup but u better get it some feeders FAST, it looks very skinny and u better get a feeder tank going mine is about 4" now and will take 4 feeders a day. U also need a lot of flow, how much did u pay I got mine for 20$ can, which is like 15$ us


i know if ppl want to buy a fish than they can. Tibs stop being an A$$ hole. and stop telling ppl that its wrong when its not. Its a 4'' fish ALONE in a 100 Gallon for god sakes and he is right they do not live long in an aquarium so whats the problem Tibs? stop spazzing on ppl. you are right however that they do get too big but for now its a 4'' fish in a 100G so there is nothing you can say. the fish can be fine in the 100G untill he gets to 11'' or so.

[/quote]

I do know how you would care about one, but what people are over looking is that even if you are providing them with a 1000g+ tank, with over 8000gph of flow, there is still no guarentee that it will live, you could do everything right, and it could die. There is just too little known about these fish. But I, too, enjoy a challenge, so all the power to ya'. And yes, it looks very skinny, get some guppies fast.

There is nothing at all wrong about a 4" fish in 100g, CK. And your also right I guess it does not matter, as this fish will likely die before it needs a bigger tank, unfourtunatly.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Tibs said:


> They would want to get one because they know how to take care of them, unlike some ppl. Anyway, nice pickup but u better get it some feeders FAST, it looks very skinny and u better get a feeder tank going mine is about 4" now and will take 4 feeders a day. U also need a lot of flow, how much did u pay I got mine for 20$ can, which is like 15$ us


i know if ppl want to buy a fish than they can. Tibs stop being an A$$ hole. and stop telling ppl that its wrong when its not. Its a 4'' fish ALONE in a 100 Gallon for god sakes and he is right they do not live long in an aquarium so whats the problem Tibs? stop spazzing on ppl. you are right however that they do get too big but for now its a 4'' fish in a 100G so there is nothing you can say. the fish can be fine in the 100G untill he gets to 11'' or so.

[/quote]

I do know how you would care about one, but what people are over looking is that even if you are providing them with a 1000g+ tank, with over 8000gph of flow, there is still no guarentee that it will live, you could do everything right, and it could die. There is just too little known about these fish. But I, too, enjoy a challenge, so all the power to ya'. And yes, it looks very skinny, get some guppies fast.

There is nothing at all wrong about a 4" fish in 100g, CK. And your also right I guess it does not matter, as this fish will likely die before it needs a bigger tank, unfourtunatly.
[/quote]
Well, when u think about it it is like any other fish, if you do not keep fish according to their needs then it will die, for sure a payara has more needs than most other fish but their are ppl who have done it that guy I think on MFK (i think) has a 16" payara in a 810 gal proving that they can be kept alive, and the only way to learn more about any thing (including a fish) is to do filed trials and keep trying till u get it right so why not try, good like with the payara dude.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Tibs said:


> They would want to get one because they know how to take care of them, unlike some ppl. Anyway, nice pickup but u better get it some feeders FAST, it looks very skinny and u better get a feeder tank going mine is about 4" now and will take 4 feeders a day. U also need a lot of flow, how much did u pay I got mine for 20$ can, which is like 15$ us


i know if ppl want to buy a fish than they can. Tibs stop being an A$$ hole. and stop telling ppl that its wrong when its not. Its a 4'' fish ALONE in a 100 Gallon for god sakes and he is right they do not live long in an aquarium so whats the problem Tibs? stop spazzing on ppl. you are right however that they do get too big but for now its a 4'' fish in a 100G so there is nothing you can say. the fish can be fine in the 100G untill he gets to 11'' or so.

[/quote]

I do know how you would care about one, but what people are over looking is that even *if you are providing them with a 1000g+ tank, with over 8000gph of flow, * there is still no guarentee that it will live, you could do everything right, and it could die. There is just too little known about these fish. But I, too, enjoy a challenge, so all the power to ya'. And yes, it looks very skinny, get some guppies fast.

There is nothing at all wrong about a 4" fish in 100g, CK. And your also right I guess it does not matter, as this fish will likely die before it needs a bigger tank, unfourtunatly.
[/quote]
i think if someone did that then the fish would have a good

chance of living alot longer and might beable to provide

some valuable information to keeping these fish past the

misterious 12 inche death mark, but its hard to find

the people with that kind of dedication and wallet


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i think if someone did that then the fish would have a good
> 
> chance of living alot longer and might beable to provide
> 
> ...


Yeah I would actually like to see some people try keeping them in the proper conditions to really find out more about them. We do not even truly know what kills them, but most just speculate that the environment change is the problem, then enabling the idea of a large tank with huge flow solution, but like I said we still do not know if that will work.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for the comments ppl,had him a week now and he's doing great,he has a little meat on him now,after eating 13 small neons in 2 days








.
Seem to be alot more active than piranhas and not shy at all.
Will post a couple of updated pics in a few days.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Dragster said:


> Seem to be alot more active than piranhas and not shy at all.


Dude, the rocks in my driveway are more active then piranhas :laugh:


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Tibs said:


> Seem to be alot more active than piranhas and not shy at all.


Dude, the rocks in my driveway are more active then piranhas :laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Dude, the rocks in my driveway are more active then piranhas :laugh:
[/quote]

Hehe you may be right but i have been keeping piranhas for 10 years,and they can be active kept in the conditions,you just have to watch them from a distance.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Tibs said:


> Seem to be alot more active than piranhas and not shy at all.


Dude, the rocks in my driveway are more active then piranhas :laugh:
[/quote]







well said tibs...Anyway get a feeder tank going because mine ate around 6 comet feeders last night and only at like 4" sounds crazy but its true, I am going to get a feeder tank up today u should do the same.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Cool looking fish. Keep us posted. Who knows maybe you will start a new trend.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Just an update on my paraya.
1st off he's fat as hell and eating anything from 10-25 3inch tetras a week,very aggressive towards fish and me.
He's approx 5 inch and grown about 1 inch since June and his teeth are getting very large,i will post some pics later tonight.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dragster said:


> Just an update on my paraya.
> 1st off he's fat as hell and eating anything from 10-25 3inch tetras a week,very aggressive towards fish and me.
> He's approx 5 inch and grown about 1 inch since June and his teeth are getting very large,i will post some pics later tonight.


I'm glad to hear that he is doing well, but feeding him 25 tetras a week must get really expensive!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Dude, the rocks in my driveway are more active then piranhas


Come check out my compressus


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

that fish has a alot of growing to do lol


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Updated pic,sorry about the quality but its best one i can get at the min.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Seem to be alot more active than piranhas and not shy at all.


Dude, the rocks in my driveway are more active then piranhas :laugh:
[/quote]
Best qoute of the year.









Sorry to derail Dragster. Payara just creep me out!







Second only to the Angler fish of the deep seas. Vert cool though. You definitely have your hands full in the care they need. Good luck!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

looks alot better compared to when got him, have you tryed to get him on dead food yet, if not try as hard as you can because if hes eating 25 tetras a week at 5" wait tell he gets to 2'.


----------

